# KPOP RELATED ^_^



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

*Your top 5 kpop group and your favorite music out of all their songs. ^_^

Favorite Variety Show! ^_^ 

Favorite comedian! ^_^
*​


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 6, 2015)

OOO how fun ! So my top 5 and my favorite songs of theirs:
1. EXO - Love, Love, Love
2. BTS - Outro: Love Is Not Over
3. Red Velvet - Somethin Kinda Crazy
4. SHINee - Symptoms
5. WINNER - Tonight

that was honestly so difficult!! honorable mentions to first love and moonlight by EXO, and hold me tight by BTS


----------



## duckvely (Oct 6, 2015)

1. EXO - Lucky
2. SNSD - Lion Heart/Gee 
3. BTS - Boy in Luv
4. f(x) - Paper Heart
5. Red Velvet - Ice Cream Cake


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> OOO how fun ! So my top 5 and my favorite songs of theirs:
> 1. EXO - Love, Love, Love
> 2. BTS - Outro: Love Is Not Over
> 3. Red Velvet - Somethin Kinda Crazy
> ...



Haven't heard those songs, except for love, love, love. XD I've been concentrating on exo, snsd, 2ne1 and suju xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> 1. EXO - Lucky
> 2. SNSD - Lion Heart/Gee
> 3. BTS - Boy in Luv
> 4. f(x) - Paper Heart
> 5. Red Velvet - Ice Cream Cake




Yaaasss <3 love snsd's new song as well


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2015)

BIGBANG - entire discography
BIGBANG - entire discography
BIGBANG - entire discography
BIGBANG - entire discography
BIGBANG - entire discography


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

Princess said:


> BIGBANG - entire discography
> BIGBANG - entire discography
> BIGBANG - entire discography
> BIGBANG - entire discography
> BIGBANG - entire discography



Then i guess, we'll get along well. XD


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 6, 2015)

4minute - Crazy
Brown Eyed Girls - Sixth Sense
2NE1 - Crush
EXID - Ah Yeah
F(x) - Red Light


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

F(x) : red light
snsd : i cant chose- You think maybe? oh or wake up 
Red velvet : automatic
Shinee: symptoms
mamamoo: mr ambiguous ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



CrossAnimal said:


> 4minute - Crazy
> Brown Eyed Girls - Sixth Sense
> 2NE1 - Crush
> EXID - Ah Yeah
> F(x) - Red Light


yaaasss EXID f(x) and BEG

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yaaas and 4minnit crazy


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

Ahhhhh okey dokes! These are my Top 5, not entirely based on music quality but also their appearances on variety shows and just personal appeal/attraction ;w;

Also I'm REAALLLY bad with 'favorite song' questions because I really cannot choose so this will be a struggle for mee- THEREFORE I am limiting this to promoted tracks and taking the dances into account as well, as that will make my life a lot easier 

1. Super Junior - It's You
2. B1A4 - Sweet Girl
3. B2ST - Fiction

everything under here is a bit looser in terms of ranking @_@

4. (controversial spot because so many bad things but their music is good and MTV MatchUp was an amazing show) Block B - Be the Light/HER
5. Teen Top - Supaluv
(5.2 because of their new album is BTS, I do think it was better than Teen Top's newest one so they're fighting it out - I NEED U/Boy in Luv)
(5.3 is CNBLUE but their new title song a bit of a letdown - I'm Sorry)


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

Added 2 more things ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> Ahhhhh okey dokes! These are my Top 5, not entirely based on music quality but also their appearances on variety shows and just personal appeal/attraction ;w;
> 
> Also I'm REAALLLY bad with 'favorite song' questions because I really cannot choose so this will be a struggle for mee- THEREFORE I am limiting this to promoted tracks and taking the dances into account as well, as that will make my life a lot easier
> 
> ...



I love suju's it's you! <3 and everytime i hear that song i keep on remembering suju having 12 members. Oh well ~ ^_^  wohoho and i also love bts' i need u, i keep on dancing it everytime i hear it. XD


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

Ugh should be top 5 songs for top 5 groups since its so hard to choose from so much but

1. EXO - Promise (yeol's rap yas but Don't Go, Angel, and Beautiful are really close behind)
2. BTS - Butterfly (?) Not out yet but I've been in luv since I heard it in the prologue, so excited for it to be released
3. Big Bang - Let's Not Fall in Love (the mv kills me every time eeee)
4. Got7 - Just Right (pretty much the song that got me super into them)
5. SNSD - Lion Heart (loving their newest album so much)


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Ugh should be top 5 songs for top 5 groups since its so hard to choose from so much but
> 
> 1. EXO - Promise (yeol's rap yas but Don't Go, Angel, and Beautiful are really close behind)
> 2. BTS - Butterfly (?) Not out yet but I've been in luv since I heard it in the prologue, so excited for it to be released
> ...



I know how you feel. XD i have tons of kpop groups that i like as well. And it's really hard to choose xD And you're right about bigbang's LNFI, I'm like "can i just be the girls in the mv" >.<


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 6, 2015)

ime_rbs said:


> I love suju's it's you! <3 and everytime i hear that song i keep on remembering suju having 12 members. Oh well ~ ^_^  wohoho and i also love bts' i need u, i keep on dancing it everytime i hear it. XD



LOL NONO 13 because Kibum's still in the MV HAHA. And from then on he became invisible...  but yeah ;w; everyone was together <3

Favorite Variety Show: Super Junior's Explorations of the Human Body
My first variety show I ever watched, and have watched it many times over again @_@ It's entertaining AND educational!  This is also the show that helped me learn all of the member's names ;;

(no favorite comedian because I don't know many qq)


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL NONO 13 because Kibum's still in the MV HAHA. And from then on he became invisible...  but yeah ;w; everyone was together <3
> 
> Favorite Variety Show: Super Junior's Explorations of the Human Body
> My first variety show I ever watched, and have watched it many times over again @_@ It's entertaining AND educational!  This is also the show that helped me learn all of the member's names ;;
> ...



I counted wrong again >.< i know that show! I was laughing so hard at the laughing gas episode. XD


----------



## Raffy (Oct 6, 2015)

how am i supposed to pick only 5 songs ;-;
i'll just list the ones that i'm currently into rn

1. TAEYEON (I)
2. SNSD (Lion Heart)
3. Apink - Remember album (and also all of the other mini-albums and etc.)
4. AOA (Heart Attack)
5. Got7 (Just Right)


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

Raffy said:


> how am i supposed to pick only 5 songs ;-;
> i'll just list the ones that i'm currently into rn
> 
> 1. TAEYEON (I)
> ...



omg I is so good i forgot to put it as mine >.<
i can't wait to see the mv


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> omg I is so good i forgot to put it as mine >.<
> i can't wait to see the mv



she's too pretty in it


----------



## marshallows (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi guys. Thanks to the lovely @aleonhart I have finally found my second home outside of my town on tbt. 

1-1.5 (I'm sorry I'm trash don't make me rank these two. They are one in my heart) Bangfinite (Bangtan + Infinite) - Tomorrow & Fixed Star
2. BTOB - Why
3. VIXX - R.U.B

I don't have 5 groups but these children are my babies. Mostly 1-1.5.


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 7, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> she's too pretty in it



I didnt even know its already out! Omg shes so pretty in the mv!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ive been listening to lion heart a hundred times since the song was released. XD


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

marshallows said:


> Hi guys. Thanks to the lovely @aleonhart I have finally found my second home outside of my town on tbt.
> 
> 1-1.5 (I'm sorry I'm trash don't make me rank these two. They are one in my heart) Bangfinite (Bangtan + Infinite) - Tomorrow & Fixed Star
> 2. BTOB - Why
> ...



10/10 avi
I'm guessing Jin is your bias? He's mine too 



ime_rbs said:


> I didnt even know its already out! Omg shes so pretty in the mv!



she's literally so perfect I love her so much


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> she's too pretty in it



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I JUST FOUND OUT IT CAME OUT IM CRYING THIS WAS FILMED LIKE 10 KM AWAY FROM WHERE I LIVE!!!
IVE BEEN ON THAT BEACH AAAAAAA


----------



## marshallows (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> 10/10 avi
> I'm guessing Jin is your bias? He's mine too



Hi there! Yes Jin is an angel on earth I am constantly conflicted between violently holding him up lion king style and show him off to the world bc he's so under-appreciated/overlooked compared to the other 6 memes & just quietly pets him and tell myself that's ok more for me. /shot out of the thread.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

this building is in auckland, new zealand, and is the same one in the mv ^.^


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

marshallows said:


> Hi there! Yes Jin is an angel on earth I am constantly conflicted between violently holding him up lion king style and show him off to the world bc he's so under-appreciated/overlooked compared to the other 6 memes & just quietly pets him and tell myself that's ok more for me. /shot out of the thread.



aw that comment is making me smile so much rn but ya he def needs more recognition, tbh when i was barely getting into them i think he was the last one i knew but now he's my fave



gravyplz said:


> View attachment 151756
> this building is in auckland, new zealand, and is the same one in the mv ^.^



omg wow have you been in there before? they'll probs get some more business from kpop fans


----------



## marshallows (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> aw that comment is making me smile so much rn but ya he def needs more recognition, tbh when i was barely getting into them i think he was the last one i knew but now he's my fave



he deserves so much love tbh ): oh how did you find out about them? (btw are you a part of any bday projects for jin?)


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

marshallows said:


> he deserves so much love tbh ): oh how did you find out about them? (btw are you a part of any bday projects for jin?)



my friend showed me their mv for just one day so i kiiinda knew about them then but i didn't really start getting super into them until i need u and even more after dope
and no i'm not 3: i don't really know of any since i don't follow anything besides their official twitter account but if you know of some good ones lemme know and i'll check them out!!


----------



## Princess (Oct 7, 2015)

My favourite variety show is Running Man. I used to like Family Outing a lot too.
My favourite comedian is Yoo Jae Suk of course!


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 7, 2015)

Princess said:


> My favourite variety show is Running Man. I used to like Family Outing a lot too.
> My favourite comedian is Yoo Jae Suk of course!



Omg! We're definitely get along well! I loved Family Outing too and rn im so into Running Man! Grasshopper! My favorite running man member is Kookie <3


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

fav variety show.. hmmm old school invinsible youth, sunny and hara <3
fav comedian guk-joo


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> fav variety show.. hmmm old school invinsible youth, sunny and hara <3
> fav comedian guk-joo



Hohoho Guk-joo is so adorable! <3


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 7, 2015)

no favorite comedian for me but favorite variety is the return of superman if that one counts as variety 
(also can we talk about kdramas)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

BAP
TVXQ
Exo
Shinee
Super Junior
Teen Top

some of them may or may not be around anymore but I don't keep in track so I dunno. my sis is the one who provides me with all the music & info. she's obsessed


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> no favorite comedian for me but favorite variety is the return of superman if that one counts as variety
> (also can we talk about kdramas)



Im not quite familiar with kdramas >.< but i know some actors and actresses ^_^


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 7, 2015)

ime_rbs said:


> Im not quite familiar with kdramas >.< but i know some actors and actresses ^_^



Aww really? I just started one called Cheer Up! It just started airing yesterday and it has Eunji (my apink bias!) and N from Vixx  I really like it so far, but I usually like school life dramas


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

ime_rbs said:


> Hohoho Guk-joo is so adorable! <3



ikr ^.^


----------



## cinny (Oct 7, 2015)

i really can't wait till we get those group thing back, a kpop group would be nice 
a great way for me to find new groups and songs to listen to.

anyways current faves at the moment:

epik high - kill this love
shinhwa - sniper
gary - joa 
bts - let me know
got7 - just tonight


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Aww really? I just started one called Cheer Up! It just started airing yesterday and it has Eunji (my apink bias!) and N from Vixx  I really like it so far, but I usually like school life dramas



Eun Ji's my bias in Apink too! ^_^ <3 the only kdrama that i keep watching until now is the Boys Over Flowers  xD But might as well try new ones xD you need to recommend some dramas. Lately, Imm just into variety shows xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> i really can't wait till we get those group thing back, a kpop group would be nice
> a great way for me to find new groups and songs to listen to.
> 
> anyways current faves at the moment:
> ...




^_^ awesome! Did you already heard Gary's new song? Get Some Air? It's actually pretty good too!


----------



## derezzed (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't really have a favorite group anymore, since I've been out of the kpop fandom for a while, but these 5 are my favorite songs:

- Badman by *B.A.P* (I SWEAR I'M THE ONLY PERSON WHO LIKES IT)
- Crazy by *4minute*
- Dracula or Red Light by *f(x)*
- You Think by *Girls' Generation*
- Dumb Dumb by *Red Velvet*
(Honorable Mention: Crush by *2NE1*)

I don't watch variety shows so I can't answer the other questions :-x


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

Can't really think of 5 but two of my favs are:

Super Junior - Mamacita
T-ARA - Sugar Free

내 좋아하는 노래들이 ㅇㅅㅇ


----------



## Princess (Oct 7, 2015)

ime_rbs said:


> Omg! We're definitely get along well! I loved Family Outing too and rn im so into Running Man! Grasshopper! My favorite running man member is Kookie <3


Hehe have you seen the first BIGBANG running man episode?


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 7, 2015)

ime_rbs said:


> Eun Ji's my bias in Apink too! ^_^ <3 the only kdrama that i keep watching until now is the Boys Over Flowers  xD But might as well try new ones xD you need to recommend some dramas. Lately, Imm just into variety shows xD



I never finished Boys Over Flowers! LOL I actually watched it all the way until the last episode. Never watched that one whoops. I'd recommend Coffee Prince, School 2015, Reply 1997 (which also has Eunji in it!), and Pinocchio


----------



## marshallows (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> my friend showed me their mv for just one day so i kiiinda knew about them then but i didn't really start getting super into them until i need u and even more after dope
> and no i'm not 3: i don't really know of any since i don't follow anything besides their official twitter account but if you know of some good ones lemme know and i'll check them out!!



oh friend i've got you covered! i'm in deepsh!t so i'm actually part of 6 projects as of this moment LMAO. (https://twitter.com/hyounga_quokka) this fansite is doing a plushie for their bday project, other big name jin sites ~ pinkpiece (http://t.co/cuU5HeQT8v), improvingjin (http://jin24kofgold.hubweb.net/), and 10seconds (http://jinofbts.er.ro/) are accepting donations as well. Then there's the other ones who are doing a message book compilation for him (http://jinsday2015.ivyro.net/) & (http://babysbreath1204.tistory.com/) Take your pick! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> i really can't wait till we get those group thing back, a kpop group would be nice
> a great way for me to find new groups and songs to listen to.
> 
> anyways current faves at the moment:
> ...



let me know is one of the most beautiful song they've written/produced. i feel yoongi's lyrics on a spiritual level. "we burned like fireworks, but only ashes remained" HONESTLY F A V.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought fireworks explode rather than burn .-.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 7, 2015)

Uh this sounds fun!!!

Ok
1. BTS- everysongevermadebythembecauseiliterallyworshipthem
Ok but more seriously I like I need u and butterfly (the preview is <3)
2. Exo- black pearl
3.seventeen- adore u and mansae and if it counts bindantaeok gentleman
4. SNSD- probably you think or lion heart right now?
5. Red Velvet- Dumb Dumb and Ice cream Cake

I like a lot more but the limit is 5 *sobs internally*

And fav variety is weekly idol (not sure if that counts)


----------



## marshallows (Oct 7, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> I thought fireworks explode rather than burn .-.



(^: gotta burn it first for it to explode hahahahahhaha


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 8, 2015)

The firework itself doesnt burn does it, the fire on the wick reacts with gunpowder

Not good enough yoongi  (jks lol)


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

marshallows said:


> oh friend i've got you covered! i'm in deepsh!t so i'm actually part of 6 projects as of this moment LMAO. (https://twitter.com/hyounga_quokka) this fansite is doing a plushie for their bday project, other big name jin sites ~ pinkpiece (http://t.co/cuU5HeQT8v), improvingjin (http://jin24kofgold.hubweb.net/), and 10seconds (http://jinofbts.er.ro/) are accepting donations as well. Then there's the other ones who are doing a message book compilation for him (http://jinsday2015.ivyro.net/) & (http://babysbreath1204.tistory.com/) Take your pick!



ahh thanks!! the plushie is so cute omg i want one but + shipping they're so expensive and my priority is to get a chanyeol one first ;; i'll prob participate in the message book one but i have no idea what to say


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

Princess said:


> My favourite variety show is Running Man. I used to like Family Outing a lot too.
> My favourite comedian is Yoo Jae Suk of course!


I forgot to mention my fave variety show and it is running man!! lol I love the whole cast.


ime_rbs said:


> Eun Ji's my bias in Apink too! ^_^ <3 the only kdrama that i keep watching until now is the Boys Over Flowers  xD But might as well try new ones xD you need to recommend some dramas. Lately, Imm just into variety shows xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Noo!! I just listened to it now and loved it. I have a crush on Gary ever since I watched running man LOL.. 


marshallows said:


> oh friend i've got you covered! i'm in deepsh!t so i'm actually part of 6 projects as of this moment LMAO. (https://twitter.com/hyounga_quokka) this fansite is doing a plushie for their bday project, other big name jin sites ~ pinkpiece (http://t.co/cuU5HeQT8v), improvingjin (http://jin24kofgold.hubweb.net/), and 10seconds (http://jinofbts.er.ro/) are accepting donations as well. Then there's the other ones who are doing a message book compilation for him (http://jinsday2015.ivyro.net/) & (http://babysbreath1204.tistory.com/) Take your pick!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yess!! I love his part too.. their dark&wild album was always on repeat last year, OTL.


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 8, 2015)

1) DBSK (Ballons, Mirotic) sadly i havent gotten back into them after the split, but they will always be special </3
2) Big Bang (Blue, lotsa their old stuffs)
3) BTS (Dope, I Need U)
4) Vixx, CNblue, Shinee, Exo, etc etc cause i cant choose.

Infinity Challengeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> 1) DBSK (Ballons, Mirotic) sadly i havent gotten back into them after the split, but they will always be special </3
> 2) Big Bang (Blue, lotsa their old stuffs)
> 3) BTS (Dope, I Need U)
> 4) Vixx, CNblue, Shinee, Exo, etc etc cause i cant choose.
> ...



I love infinity challenge as well. XD haha and yoo jaesuk


----------



## marshallows (Oct 10, 2015)

cinny said:


> Yess!! I love his part too.. their dark&wild album was always on repeat last year, OTL.



I think D&W is a beautiful album though its name is misleading if you think about it. Goddamn ITMFL pt.1 went more "dark" and more "wild" if you ask me LMAO.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 10, 2015)

marshallows said:


> I think D&W is a beautiful album though its name is misleading if you think about it. Goddamn ITMFL pt.1 went more "dark" and more "wild" if you ask me LMAO.



i hope you don't mind me joining in on the conversation :')
---
ITMFL pt1 is really dark and wild... I mean look at the title.


honestly I wish that Suga would release his mix tape soon... now _that_​ would be wild


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 10, 2015)

I like T-ara & 2NE1, also 4minute is cool!

T-ara - Roly Poly, Apple is A and Roly Poly

2ne1 - Ugly, It hurts.

4Minute - Volume Up, HUH & Crazy!

Miss A is cool too! Girl power! ^^


----------



## biibii (Oct 10, 2015)

seventeen - fronting
snsd- gee
bts - dope
got7- just right


----------



## Princess (Oct 10, 2015)

Are you guys excited for this year's MAMA?

Never forget TOP, & GD's reaction to Trouble Maker's 2013 performance lmao


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 11, 2015)

Princess said:


> Are you guys excited for this year's MAMA?
> 
> Never forget TOP, & GD's reaction to Trouble Maker's 2013 performance lmao



is there a video to that?


----------



## marshallows (Oct 11, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i hope you don't mind me joining in on the conversation :')
> ---
> ITMFL pt1 is really dark and wild... I mean look at the title.
> 
> ...



lmao omg same. i think the reason why yoongi's keeping that sh!t hidden from us despite mentioning it before is because this fking fandom isn't ready to handle it. even if everyone think they are. i'm anticipating hoseok's mixtape too though. 15 tracks of im gonna go bash my head against the nearest wall.


----------



## Princess (Oct 11, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> is there a video to that?


Yes there is





Start watching from 55 seconds probably


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Oct 11, 2015)

5. 4minute - Crazy

4. Hyuna - Red

3.Shinee - Sherlock 

2. big bang - bang bang bang 

1. Wa$$up - shut up u

- - - Post Merge - - -

But dang I also like miss a, snsd , t-ara,bts , 2ne1, and a whole bunch


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 11, 2015)

marshallows said:


> lmao omg same. i think the reason why yoongi's keeping that sh!t hidden from us despite mentioning it before is because this fking fandom isn't ready to handle it. even if everyone think they are. i'm anticipating hoseok's mixtape too though. 15 tracks of im gonna go bash my head against the nearest wall.



omg I came home to this and now I'm laughing so hard right now and idk why
wait is hoseok making a mixtape too?
yeah but thats probably true though...


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

marshallows said:


> I think D&W is a beautiful album though its name is misleading if you think about it. Goddamn ITMFL pt.1 went more "dark" and more "wild" if you ask me LMAO.





Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i hope you don't mind me joining in on the conversation :')
> ---
> ITMFL pt1 is really dark and wild... I mean look at the title.
> 
> ...





marshallows said:


> lmao omg same. i think the reason why yoongi's keeping that sh!t hidden from us despite mentioning it before is because this fking fandom isn't ready to handle it. even if everyone think they are. i'm anticipating hoseok's mixtape too though. 15 tracks of im gonna go bash my head against the nearest wall.



LOL forreal, I got so confused when I listened to the ITMFL.
I forgot all about Suga making a mixtape.. rly hope it comes out soon. 
& did not know hoseok was making one too, tf I don't know how to find info about any group LOL. so noob, soz.



Princess said:


> Are you guys excited for this year's MAMA?
> 
> Never forget TOP, & GD's reaction to Trouble Maker's 2013 performance lmao



omg yes!! I kept watching the 2014 gd x tae vid & other vids last week LOL, smh.


----------



## marshallows (Oct 11, 2015)

cinny said:


> LOL forreal, I got so confused when I listened to the ITMFL.
> I forgot all about Suga making a mixtape.. rly hope it comes out soon.
> & did not know hoseok was making one too, tf I don't know how to find info about any group LOL. so noob, soz.



http://bangtan.tumblr.com/post/103895732209/j-hope-is-working-on-a-mixtape your source for all things bangtan. honestly this blog is like a freaking squad themselves. they have like 21948208520 members on the team and are pretty quick in terms of ot7 updates.


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

marshallows said:


> http://bangtan.tumblr.com/post/103895732209/j-hope-is-working-on-a-mixtape your source for all things bangtan. honestly this blog is like a freaking squad themselves. they have like 21948208520 members on the team and are pretty quick in terms of ot7 updates.



omg I just realized I followed them but rarely check tumblr haha.
I should just bookmark them!! thanks though <3



I'm starting to listen to 2pm & 2am again.


----------



## marshallows (Oct 12, 2015)

cinny said:


> omg I just realized I followed them but rarely check tumblr haha.
> I should just bookmark them!! thanks though <3
> 
> 
> ...



oh what platform are you on more frequently then? do you use twitter?


----------

